# hi from upstate new york



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi I found this forum a while ago and have been lurking a bit. It seems like a good forum and I wanted to make myself known.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------

